# SEMOWeb hacked and nodes wiped



## drmike (Jun 24, 2014)

Another RootLevel owned company sent out an email earlier.   They've been hacked, compromised, etc. and nodes were wiped... Be aware.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 24, 2014)

Curious how it's word-for-word with the URPad announcement.  The only difference being one node labeled *LABL4*, the other (Urpad) *LAB4*.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 24, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Curious how it's word-for-word with the URPad announcement.  The only difference being one node labeled *LABL4*, the other (Urpad) *LAB4*.


They're owned by the same company  RootLevel...something.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jun 24, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Curious how it's word-for-word with the URPad announcement.  The only difference being one node labeled *LABL4*, the other (Urpad) *LAB4*.


They're owned by the same company so labeling of servers are likely the same.


----------



## Sam (Jun 24, 2014)

At least they had offsite backups of their nodes. I've seen other providers not even bother with that....


----------



## Steven (Jun 24, 2014)

And this is why you should at least be a tad bit intelligent and lock this shit down to the point it is not accessible on the internet publicly.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 24, 2014)

RootLevel got rooted? Hm.


----------



## drmike (Jun 24, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> RootLevel got rooted? Hm.


On this one, I think they got leveled 

Sucks, but it has been mega quiet until past few days... I know people are on summer break.. enjoying sun and fun... but some surely used that free time for hacker episodes..  I suspect more of this coming and a long summer for admins.


----------

